# stirling castle



## Dave AW (Feb 20, 2013)

looking for an old shipmate from the stirling castle.kenneth wingvist


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Sailed on her in 1947....sorry to say I was only 6 years old and on passage to CapeTown. Cannot help I am afraid.


----------



## Lori (Sep 4, 2020)

Dave AW said:


> looking for an old shipmate from the stirling castle.kenneth wingvist


Hi Kenneth Wingvist was my dad


----------

